
George Saunders Has Written the Best Book You’ll Read This Year - nikunjk
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/magazine/george-saunders-just-wrote-the-best-book-youll-read-this-year.html?_r=1&
======
ColinWright
Single page:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/magazine/george-
saunders-j...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/magazine/george-saunders-
just-wrote-the-best-book-youll-read-this-year.html?_r=2&&pagewanted=all)

